# How to stop fat splattering all over the oven?



## redmike (Aug 6, 2008)

When I fry on the stove top I have a net with a handle on it that I put over the pan and it stops 90% of the oil from splattering everywhere whilst allowing air to get to the food.

I have looked for something similar on the internet that I can use in the oven without success.

I'm talking about roasting chicken thighs or breasts etc and not huge pieces of meat or a whole fowl.

If anyone has a link to a simple net that I can place over a roasting pan or even a pan that has it's own net then please post it.

thanks

Mike


----------



## pacanis (Aug 6, 2008)

I don't think you will find anything like that "pan specific", but why not just use a piece of screen cut to size, or maybe a SS screen used for grilling fish and delicate items (they come in various sizes), or take a hammer to your existing splatter catcher and remove the plastic handle?


----------



## KissTC (Aug 6, 2008)

G'day Mike,

I would like to answer you...But i find I have to ask questions rather than answer...

Why would you being wanting to roast wings and breasts? A whole bird I understand. But wings and breasts can be done better on a burner (your stove top). Sure, wings might take a little longer because they don't lay flat...But a breast lays flat and only takes a few minutes. By the time your oven heats up, you could have it all done in a pan on the stove top!

Any way, whatever reason...Why not put pen to paper and design the thing yourself? Then you could sell it on one of those midnight infomercial shows for $69.95...Wow, if you sold 2 mil in the first year (which is realistic) at 10%...you do the math!...But I expect 5% for giving you the idea!

Really though...Just put some foil over the wings. If you really need or want air flow, then just leave one or two corners of the foil up a little. You can even just sort of scrunch a sheet of foil and just lay it on top.

If you realy want or need a mesh type system, you can use one of those pastry rollers. Yeah, I am qualified and all, but it don't mean I remember everything!!! so I don't remember what it's called...You can Google for it. It's a roller for making little holes in pastry. Roll it over a sheet of foil several times and bingo one oven ready splatter guard!

Now lets talk about the infomercial....

EDIT: Sorry, I see you said thighs, not wings...same, same.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Aug 6, 2008)

KissTC said:


> You can even just sort of scrunch a sheet of foil and just lay it on top.


 
I was going to suggest this, too.


----------



## redmike (Aug 6, 2008)

Pacanis, KissTC & bowlingshirt - thanks for your replies.

The reason for my origainal question was that I recently posted a question about roasting bags and the unanimous response was 'forget about them' mostly because the meat or fowl etc ends up steamed and not roasted.

The reason that I don't like cooking chicken thighs on the stove top is that it seems almost impossible to completely cook the inside without ruining the outside. The inside always seems bloody.

I lived in Brazil for a year and they are masters of barbecuing and they always boil thighs for 10-15 minutes after having added garlic and coriander to the water or other herbs or spices. That way, they brown and crisp the outsides on the barbecue and never have to worry about the inside being raw.

Mike


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 6, 2008)

Nothing worse ever, than having chicken not done in the middle.  My dear mother would get so upset when eating at someone's home and have to leave some of the chicken on her plate as it was still pink.  She told me that hurt her that someone never got it done.  It isn't good to eat chicken raw.  No wonder people have stomach trouble.


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 6, 2008)

redmike said:


> The reason that I don't like cooking chicken thighs on the stove top is that it seems almost impossible to completely cook the inside without ruining the outside. The inside always seems bloody.


 
It's your technique.

Let the chicken come to room temp, about 10-15 minutes before cooking. Lower the heat on your stove to medium after the pan has warmed up. To achieve moister white meat, add a little liquid or broth to the pan and cover after it has been browned on all sides. The liquid and cover provide a bigger window for doneness so you don't wind up with dry or raw meat.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 6, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> It's your technique.
> 
> Let the chicken come to room temp, about 10-15 minutes before cooking. Lower the heat on your stove to medium after the pan has warmed up. To achieve moister white meat, add a little liquid or broth to the pan and cover after it has been browned on all sides. The liquid and cover provide a bigger window for doneness so you don't wind up with dry or raw meat.



+1

Yes, your temp is too high and for sure, let the chicken come to room temp. first.  Also, feel free to place your piece of chicken in a heavy zip-lock baggie and pound out the thicker areas, making everything even.  Once you feel you are about to overcook the chicken on the stove you can move to the oven to finish for about 15 minutes.  Soaking overnight in buttermilk will also produce a juicier piece of chicken.  I've soaked as long as 3 days.


----------



## redmike (Aug 8, 2008)

*thank you Jeekinz and kitchenelf*

I will try your suggestions.

At age 63 I am fortunate to have only been ill a handfull of times in my life and twice was from Salmonella.

Once was about 40 years ago from eggs and the other time was from chicken about 2 years ago and I wouldn't wish it on anybody.

Hence my caution ... 

Mike


----------



## attie (Aug 8, 2008)

Mike, it seems to me that you wish to roast the chicken pieces in the oven in leau of cooking them on the stove but not have the problem of oil splatter in the oven.
Personally I think your Brazilian friends have the right idea, par boil them and then instead of roasting them, deep fry them. They will take up no more oil this way than they will in the oven roasted in oil, probably less.


----------



## attie (Aug 8, 2008)

redmike said:
			
		

> At age 63


We probably went to school together, gward doesn't this age sneak up on you the hit you with a sledge hammer.


----------



## KissTC (Aug 8, 2008)

I also agree with the boiling first way. I have been doing wings, thighs and drumsticks that way for years...So long I can't remember. As Attie suggests, I also deep fry.

If you don't want to boil first, then you can deep fry from raw. Turn the heat down to no more than 150c (not sure what that is in F). Having the temp nice and low allows the chicken to cook all the way through without burning the outside. It will take 15 to 20 minutes at 150c.

I also agree on the fat levels. I think you only need to worry about it when you use a coating such as crumb or batter. I actually saw a cook deep fry a whole chicken once. I was just passing the kitchen and dropped in to say hi. He had extra people in for dinner and not enough food up. So he took a chicken and steamed it in the convy oven for 15 minutes. Then straight into the deep fryer for 5 minutes...Then served it as roast chicken.

If you prefer to boil first (which I do) then keep the water because it is now stock! It will keep in the fridge for a few weeks or you can freeze it. It will have very little flavour which means you can use it almost anywhere that water is called for.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 9, 2008)

KissTC said:


> I also agree with the boiling first way. I have been doing wings, thighs and drumsticks that way for years...So long I can't remember. As Attie suggests, I also deep fry.
> 
> If you don't want to boil first, then you can deep fry from raw. Turn the heat down to no more than 150c (not sure what that is in F). Having the temp nice and low allows the chicken to cook all the way through without burning the outside. It will take 15 to 20 minutes at 150c.
> 
> ...




What brand of deep fryer do you have?  Also, is deep frying considered not healthy?  I have been already told not to get barbeque grill as they think type of cooking is not healthy.  Personally, I love barbeque but others here deny me unhealthy things!  I have always considered today not long term.  I do eat ice cream the REAL kind when they aren't around.


----------



## KissTC (Aug 9, 2008)

In the Kitchen said:


> What brand of deep fryer do you have? Also, is deep frying considered not healthy? I have been already told not to get barbeque grill as they think type of cooking is not healthy. Personally, I love barbeque but others here deny me unhealthy things! I have always considered today not long term. I do eat ice cream the REAL kind when they aren't around.


 
It's a Sunbeam, cafe series, model DF7700.

I don't think so...I think what is unhealthy, is eating 10 times more food than what is needed and spending the whole day playing computer games and watching TV...That is why we have fat kids!

My personal belief is that there is no such thing as unhealthy food...There is only unhealthy eating.

If you use vegetable fat for your deep fryer it is better. You should consider what you are eating and how often. If you have an active lifestyle, then having deep fried food 1 to 3 times a week should be fine. 

BUT, BUT, BUT...Batter the food or bread crumb the food and then you should not have it more than once every 2 weeks, unless you are very active. Or, remove the batter or crumbs. In fact, some foods can be much more healthy if battered and deep fried...For example, battered fish. Batter and deep fry the fish, then remove the batter before serving. If done properly the batter will seal in all the flavour and nutrients.

So I think it really depends on what your over all diet and lifestyle is like, rather than a particular style of cooking being unhealthy for you.

I cannot imagine why someone would say that a BBQ grill is unhealthy. I would suggest that a grill would be healthy enough for every day cooking.


----------



## Lynd (Aug 15, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> It's your technique.
> 
> Let the chicken come to room temp, about 10-15 minutes before cooking. Lower the heat on your stove to medium after the pan has warmed up. To achieve moister white meat, add a little liquid or broth to the pan and cover after it has been browned on all sides. The liquid and cover provide a bigger window for doneness so you don't wind up with dry or raw meat.



This is a really great method, I think I might try it myself, no harm in trying to make my food taste even better


----------



## redmike (Aug 23, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> It's your technique.
> 
> Let the chicken come to room temp, about 10-15 minutes before cooking. Lower the heat on your stove to medium after the pan has warmed up. To achieve moister white meat, add a little liquid or broth to the pan and cover after it has been browned on all sides. The liquid and cover provide a bigger window for doneness so you don't wind up with dry or raw meat.



I tried the above and got excellent results.

I couldn't try Attie's idea because I don't have a deep fry.

Thanks to everyone for the pointers.

Mike


----------



## Tooth Fairy (Aug 24, 2008)

Redmike
I have the same problem especially when cooking chopped tomatoes, afterwards there are loads of red spots all over the hob! Net is a good idea but i havent seen anything else!
X M


----------



## mignon (Aug 24, 2008)

redmike said:


> Pacanis, KissTC & bowlingshirt - thanks for your replies.
> 
> I lived in Brazil for a year and they are masters of barbecuing and they always boil thighs for 10-15 minutes after having added garlic and coriander to the water or other herbs or spices. That way, they brown and crisp the outsides on the barbecue and never have to worry about the inside being raw.
> 
> Mike



Mikey,

How spectacular of you, you've answered your own question! I've always simmered my chicken parts first (10-15 minutes seems much) and sauteed them second. Never fails to produce satisfactory results, and without a mess.


----------



## Sedagive (Sep 2, 2008)

mignon said:


> Mikey,
> 
> How spectacular of you, you've answered your own question! I've always simmered my chicken parts first (10-15 minutes seems much) and sauteed them second. Never fails to produce satisfactory results, and without a mess.


 
Am I wrong in thinking that you would lose a lot of flavor by boiling or simmering the chicken in water before frying or roasting it?

Sedagive


----------



## mignon (Sep 3, 2008)

Sedagive said:


> Am I wrong in thinking that you would lose a lot of flavor by boiling or simmering the chicken in water before frying or roasting it?
> 
> Sedagive



On the contrary, you will be delighted to find the flavor enhanced twofold — trust me.


----------



## Jeff G. (Sep 3, 2008)

I just lay a loose piece of aluminum foil over the top.  Works for 90% of what would spatter. 

Now if you are broiling.. you just have to live with it.


----------

